# travelling with gold bars from dubai



## samchoopra (Dec 23, 2012)

hello please help me to give me information as i read from different forums that dubai is a gold tax free country please tell me the people who like to buy some 24 carot gold bars will the dubai airport security allow them to enter into airport and will they allow people to travel with the gold to their countries.will the security clear the traveller with gold on security checks in boarding areas.thanks.


----------



## aguyfromdaglobe (Sep 14, 2011)

u have to pay tax here...i think...


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

leaving Dubai with gold is no problem, but you will have to claim it if the rules in the connection and final destination require it. 

-md000/Mike


----------



## soul2Soul (Dec 24, 2012)

Dubai has amazing gold


----------



## Midlifer (Jul 24, 2012)

For the US, anything over $10000 must be declared or you face losing it all.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

i'll carry your bags.....


----------

